# Rd 2 Game 5: Pacers @ Heat (5/22 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, May 22, 2012 | 8:00 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Momentum taken back...We should win both games now. I don't know if wade can keep up from his second half dominance, but im sure he found some new confidence.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

doctordrizzay said:


> Momentum taken back...We should win both games now. I don't know if wade can keep up from his second half dominance, but im sure he found some new confidence.


So.... you're posting again now?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

It still worries me that it took 40/18/9 from LeBron and we won by 8. We can't afford a slow start in this one, good D for 48 minutes please.

Mario was 3rd scorer in game 3, UD in game 4...Miller or Battier in 5? (good joke Ben)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Definitely gonna need that 3rd scorer again. Maybe our shooters finally have a game where they consistently hit their 3's throughout? Probably not..

I wonder if Spo will stick with this lineup or go back to a more conventional lineup with UD at 4, given how he closed out game 4?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The slow starts give him no reason to stick with any previous lineups. 

Hopefully homecourt translates to our role players playing decently well. Need it. Can't expect two straight transcendent performances from two guys.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Every game is must must win from here on out.

I really hope Haslem midrange game is back, and that wasn't just a one game treat. That would actually help us a great deal.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ßen said:


> It still worries me that it took 40/18/9 from LeBron and we won by 8. We can't afford a slow start in this one, good D for 48 minutes please.
> 
> Mario was 3rd scorer in game 3, UD in game 4...Miller or Battier in 5? (good joke Ben)


Lebron and Wade need to score 65-70 pts a game on good efficiency for us to win games. It's a sad state of affairs but a true one. Unless some of our other guys magically step up in a big way.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think the key to our games until the end of the series is to get west and hibbert in foul trouble. Whether that means wade and bron attacking the basket or getting them to rotate late and having to foul on whoever goes to the basket. I'd love to see cole or chalmers have a big game next game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

You're right. The keys to the two wins have been Hibbert in foul trouble.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

R-Star said:


> So.... you're posting again now?


never stopped. You follow me more than a stalker. Nice to see I have a fan


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Ill say it again, of the 4 games miami has played, only 1.5 games have been good enough to win. The pacers have outplayed us the rest of the way. So which Heat team is going to show up?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Haslem drops 16 points tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

30 pts in 2 games would surpass UD's season total, I'd imagine.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

kill them


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jace said:


> 30 pts in 2 games would surpass UD's season total, I'd imagine.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Crapping myself about this game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I feel sick. Lets go Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BANE 3!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebound given up = 3 given up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great take by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade :|


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier again 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** sake Wade. Make free throws....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BANE 333 !


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio2Ronny


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Mario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice :mario:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

monstrous


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I am in Shock. A good start to the game?

And even then, a couple of dumb turnovers were still thrown in there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MANBEARPIG!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great start on both ends. Should be up more if not for 2 bricked free throws and a couple dumb turnovers.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Home team usually starts well. Road team usually weathers. Pacers, youre up.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

amazing what happens when the Heat play good ol' fashioned offense. a lot of bodies moving off the ball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta keep them off the offensive boards though.

Great to see Shane hit a few triples. Hopefully that continues and our shooters show up for once.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> amazing what happens when the Heat play good ol' fashioned offense. a lot of bodies moving off the ball.


nice avi. The Colombian national team is right there with the Heat in terms of frustrating to watch


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, got lucky there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Joel


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:joel:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333 again!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BANE! yay!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** yes.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow @ Bane lmao.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> nice avi. The Colombian national team is right there with the Heat in terms of frustrating to watch


indeed. but the difference this time around is we finally got a proven coaching staff from Argentina instead of recycling the same losers for about 2 decades.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bane had another open 3 and he goes for a running floater?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Offensive ****ing rebounds. Thats 2 treys to Granger we've given up from them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2nd chance points are hurting us right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick hook by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: so pretty


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Granger is hot.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i hate isos. hate them hate them. i dont care if lebron makes them all. they make me cringe.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Mike cannot jump.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

These O boards...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

cole is the only one that can keep up with collison. playing good defense out there


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Damn, Mike cannot jump.


mike cannot dribble, cannot shoot etc


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 33333

That was big

26-20 after 1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: with the **** you 3!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I feel like we should be up more.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

IbizaXL said:


> i hate isos. hate them hate them. i dont care if lebron makes them all. they make me cringe.


I care if he makes them all. :thinking2:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

At this point, with how immobile Mike looks and how he's shooting, i'd almost go with Harris over him right now. Especially when Barbosa is in. Painful watching Mike try to move laterally.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No UD that quarter. Odd?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade County said:


> These O boards...


i dont get it. maybe more conspiracies with Stern by adding a hint of metal to the basketballs and the Pacers are secret mutants with Magneto's power. make things interesting and extend the series. i men, everyone knows how much money the league makes when the Heat are on TV!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

This next stretch belongs to Wade, good or bad.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade County said:


> I feel like we should be up more.


On pace to win by 24, a 6 point is fine


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, Miller looks horrible at the moment. Everytime he drives it's a turnover.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wadeeee


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Vintage Wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Love the high p'n'r for Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Dahntay you scrub


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> I care if he makes them all. :thinking2:


well, yes its a bonus if he makes them, but the downside of that is creating bad habits. isos=stupid basketball.....they should only be used sporadically to switch things up or if theres a huge mismatch. they shouldnt be the main offensive play all game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's bleeding. That usually leads to an explosion.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Psycho T living up to his name


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

When Wade bleeds, he go crazy. Hoping that trend continues.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade scores. Get Mad, Wade.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade forcing things and taking bad shots. weve been lucky hes made a few of them.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lets go Wade. Get hot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD not happy with that shot on Wade, gets Psycho T back.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Haslem the enforcer. No shame.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haslem you so stupid


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its crazy how West does most of his scoring when UD or Joel is on him and seems to struggle when Battier or Lebron are on him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Be smart physical, not "lets give up a flagrant 2 shots and the ball" physical.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i have a bad feeling guys. we stopped moving off the ball on offense and went back to "1 dribbles, 4 stare" basketball.:soapbox:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD could get suspended for that one. That was pretty obvious.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Haslem the enforcer. No shame.


Meh, its a two way street. If he's going to pull shit like that, people can't complain when the Pacers have their own hard fouls.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller is gonna get amnestied this offseason, yeah?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wow, big tip in by UD. 2 offensive rebounds on that possession by him.

Wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:dwade:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Miller is gonna get amnestied this offseason, yeah?


Cant continue to rely on someone as unreliable as he is. Just gets injured too frequently.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is back to making shots more difficult than they need to be


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebounds.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need to get Lebron more involved.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Could miller be any more useless? 2 hands on a rebound and loses it out of bounds.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

West killing us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see UD still hit that J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why arent we back with starters?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Such a bullshit 3...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hibbert...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So typical he hits that.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hibbert 3 hahaha


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Miller open 3 and miss.....im pretty sure harris or jones could of made that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hibbert 3 > Miller 3's :|


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Mike Miller. Amnesty his ass after during this time out.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Miller noooo


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller actually ****ing sucks. You get paid to hit threes bro. WIDE open.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron has been invisible this quarter.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i guess that sums up our series so far...Hibbert hits a last second 3, and miller bricks his 3 attempt with plenty of time and wide open. lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller ****ed up twice there too. He's so immobile that he couldnt get the clean rebound while Granger was down and Lebron was leaking out, then misses that wide open 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: im back


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio you twat


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

West clearly pushed Mario there.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

weve been awful on offense most of this game. weve been lucky enough to make most of those crazy forced shots. im glad theyre going in, but it only perpetuates our stupid basketball on offense. this is not sustainable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF Wade? Make 2 in a row!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Manbearpig


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MAN-BEAR-PIG


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

YAY!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2James at the buzzer!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ beat the buzzer!

I was not looking at the clock so I was wondering why Lebron made that layup look so awkward :laugh:

49-40 at the half

Nice last minute of the half. Gotta continue the D, and continue rebounding.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ woke up, and we went on a run.

Not surprising it happened with Granger down.

Need to keep this momentum up. Wade and LBJ are playing pretty good, need timely contributions from the rest.

Mario needs to stop doing stupid shit too.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pacers are still in this because we are 6-11 from the line. Need to focus and knock em down.

Held them to 38% while shooting 52% ourselves.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333

Started the 2nd half just like the 1st half


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes Shane. Yes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Turiaf2LBJ!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Granger down.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick and1 by Wade!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

vintage wade. aggresively attack the paint. please keep that up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wow! Sick sequence.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Miami is so deadly in the fast break. coupled with Granger being out and suddenly i like our chances to pull out a win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is amazing.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It's been a while since we've seen the house of highlights


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit I missed that little run


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Ronny


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another Wade and1!

Big basket cause it was getting sloppy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:dwade:!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2James!
Pinpoint!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i honestly did not think the Pacers would come out this flat in the 2nd half. credit our defense as well,.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If Wade wasnt Shaq like on the freebies, this would just about be over.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> i honestly did not think the Pacers would come out this flat in the 2nd half. credit our defense as well,.


Granger going down was probably a pretty big blow to their psyche


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ahahahaha Ronny rocks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

-33- said:


>


:laugh: 

:turiaf:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need to close the quarter strong.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:mario: nice J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Definitely cant go flat like we usually do when we build big leads.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes let's not get carried away here and continue to put the foot on the gas. A couple threes changes this game right away.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebrawn


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the hell was Mike thinking? Just put the shoe on :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Made us waste a TO!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick running bank by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Barbosa....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

76-57 after 3

Good job holding onto this lead. Now the goal is to keep it long enough so that Lebron can rest the entire 4th. Gonna be tough but that would be great.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Not gonna happen. They'll whittle this down with Lebron out. LBJ could get a few mins, but theyll get it within 10-12 in no time...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i hope they continue pressuring Indiana. 1 more qt.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

im enjoying this beat down so far.....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good timeout by Spo there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron back in.

Just play even for 3 minutes, then get him and Wade out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick pass by Lebron to UD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:joel:!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn, Joel has legitimately improved around the basket. That was a smooth finish.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: cold blooded


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Damn, Joel has legitimately improved around the basket. That was a smooth finish.


Since moving to the bench, he's found his offensive game.

Such a shame that his worst offensive game during this stretch, was game 2 of this series, when we needed baskets most.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio has 11 boards!?

LBJ messing around with 30/10/7 on 12/19 shooting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thank you Bron and Wade, now sit their ass on the bench Spo.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

In case anyone was curious, I checked it a few months back because they mention it a lot, Wade has the highest career shot block average of any guard in NBA history (1.0 bpg).

Note: My second missed game thread on purpose because the team is playing well without me posting


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole2Joel


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Has UD found his elusive J!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:dwade: 33333!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Note: My second missed game thread on purpose because the team is playing well without me posting


Note #2: Now 2-0 since you changed back to the Spurs avi :yesyesyes:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Has UD found his elusive J!?


Hopefully its still there for game 7 or game 1 of the ECF because I would be shocked if he isnt suspended after all the talk on TNT.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He probably should've been ejected, but a suspension seems a little excessive.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Typical Steve Kerr bullshit, campaigning on television for the Haslem suspension. This guy has always been a Heat hater. Same guy who formally apologized in a Yahoo column after we won the championship for bashing us the entire year in 2006.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

**** you Terrel. Now you want to look good? You could have been doing this when you got your shot at the end of the season. This team would have amnestied Miller and given you his spot.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow that was bush league by Pittman


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That Fro on Cole is getting bigger. Guy would become an instant fan favorite if he showed up to training camp with the flat top.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

tonights game made up for that horrible game 3.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Adam said:


> Typical Steve Kerr bullshit, campaigning on television for the Haslem suspension. This guy has always been a Heat hater. Same guy who formally apologized in a Yahoo column after we won the championship for bashing us the entire year in 2006.


i was thinking the same. you know the NBA is going to look into this now that Kerr kept mentioning it every 10 seconds on national TV.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pittman probable suspension there, that was pretty malicious. 

Great game by Miami tonight. That was a textbook Heat win - could'nt have gone any better.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Pittman probable suspension there, that was pretty malicious.
> 
> Great game by Miami tonight. That was a textbook Heat win - could'nt have gone any better.


Pittmans foul is no doubt a flagarant 2. Haslems no more than a flagarant 1.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

WOW!!!They keep talking about Haslem for 10 min now!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

This is the arse kicking i was hoping for before flying back to Indy. but Miami cant get too carried away with this win. Series is still not over and im sure the scrappy Pacers will bounce back in their house. 

Our defense was great tonight, but many of indys open shots were simply not going in. They came out really flat in the second half and Granger's injury didnt help either. i expect him to come back next game. The question now moving forward is will Miami be able to sustain this run?

still too much isolation play and terrible shot selection. James and especially Wade made most of them, but perhaps next game we wont be as fortunate. We'll see.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If Granger is on a bum wheel and going to continue to guard Lebron, LBJ has got to be on the move, changing direction constantly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Pittman. No need for that foul and its already overshadowing the win.

Pittman will no doubt be suspended. UD is still a toss up in my mind. Wouldnt be surprised if he was suspended though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

David West apparently sprained his knee as well. Vogel didnt sound concerned about it though.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Stephenson is fine so I kinda liked what Pittmam did!Messege sent and if their gonna suspend someone..better Pit than Haslem!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Major props to Battier tonight also. Started off terrific with the made threes, and did amazing D on West. Barely scored when Shane was on him. We needed that tonight.

Joel and Ronny did well on Hibbert too actually.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mavros_01 said:


> Stephenson is fine so I kinda liked what Pittmam did!Messege sent and if their gonna suspend someone..better Pit than Haslem!


I'm glad Pitt decided he would finally use his big ass body to effect, but what he did was a cheap shot on a smaller dude. That would've really ****ing hurt - a huge elbow to the throat.

Deserves a suspension.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mavros_01 said:


> Stephenson is fine so I kinda liked what Pittmam did!Messege sent and if their gonna suspend someone..better Pit than Haslem!


Stephenson went to go get xrays after the game. Pittman is done for a while and rightfully so.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade County said:


> I'm glad Pitt decided he would finally use his big ass body to effect, but what he did was a cheap shot on a smaller dude. That would've really ****ing hurt - a huge elbow to the throat.
> 
> Deserves a suspension.


the irony is after taunting the Heat with the choke gestures, he actually ended up getting hurt there.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> the irony is after taunting the Heat with the choke gestures, he actually ended up getting hurt there.


Irony?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It is pretty ironic actually.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ironic I guess because he got up holding his throat :whoknows:

Did Battier really have only 8 points in the 1st 4 games before this one? Wow, our shooters had been so awful this series. Good to see things averaging out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pitt was obviously going for the throat. I was at work, missed the foul but saw him holding his throat right after. I immediately knew what happened and that it was no coincidence. Thought it was Juwan and whomever did it would've been ejected for sure. Dirty move by Dex. The replay is bad. He'll be suspended for sure. 

UD...I'll be pretty upset if he's suspended. There was seeming intent out of retaliation, and it clearly was not a full play on the ball, but I don't think it warrants suspension in the playoffs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The replay was bad, the wink was even worse, and this being the playoffs and the only game on tonight? Pitt's getting sent a serious message.

I think the UD one is questionable. Wouldnt be surprised if he only got fined more and the foul changed to an f2, and I wouldnt be surprised if he was suspended for a game. Certainly seems light after what Pittman did.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Alex Kennedy ‏@AlexKennedyNBA
> Roy Hibbert: "LeBron and D-Wade aren't responding to our physical play. They're sending other people to do it."


Lesson not learned...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

"insert Pitt wink gif here"

Come on Roy. You just got spanked, stop talking. Larry Bird just called you guys soft.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

The Big 2 played well together, Joel Anthony looked solid, Haslem was 2006 tough and 2008 good Haslem, Shane Battier made it rain, the coaching seemed spot on, and for one of the first times in the past two seasons our guys came out swinging instead of getting punked!!!

Tonight was gritty, tough, defensive, and straight out of the hollowed annals of the Energy Bus!!!!!










What an exciting game! I can't even imagine the exhilaration that must have been flowing through Chris Bosh's veins as he sat with the women and children and watched his comrades compete on the court of battle!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

The Pitt wink and WC's avatar need to become site smilies.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whenever I see Wade draw blood I just think of Dodgeball:

"nobody makes me bleed my own blood....NOBODY!"











Hollywood as hell :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Smithian said:


> What an exciting game! I can't even imagine the exhilaration that must have been flowing through Chris Bosh's veins as he sat with the women and children and watched his comrades compete on the court of battle!


:lol:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Miller is gonna get amnestied this offseason, yeah?


Even though I don't think it would give us any cap advantage its still getting pretty obviously crucial. A glass shooting specialist with an oft-crooked J. 



PoetLaureate said:


> On pace to win by 24, a 6 point is fine


Props.



-33- said:


>


Thank you. I laughed my ass off at :turiaf: when I first saw the replay.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Turiaf went super saiyan


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I came in from a night out to see Juwan Howard shooting free-throws, then I watched Pittman throw one of the most blatant elbows I've ever seen. That's the most I can say about the game. Big win though, hopefully we can close it out in 6. And hopefully none of the Pacers go for a retaliation blow on LeBron or Wade.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think the reason why there might not be any retaliation blow is because Pacers instigated it first. Psycho T and Stevenson.

Granger got his from Karma.

I don't see Heat go out there and make trouble. They try to bully us, Heat just answered, very loudly IMO.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

You think gangs care who dealt the first blow? Same principal, I'm sure.

I don't think they go after Wade or LeBron because it would no doubt be an immediate ejection.


----------



## 1988 (May 23, 2012)




----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not your run of the mill first post. Welcome.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Welcome, 1988 :cheers:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

This is basketball, not the Crips vs the bloods.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Doesn't matter. They'll still retaliate if given the chance.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

IbizaXL said:


> Pittmans foul is no doubt a flagarant 2. Haslems no more than a flagarant 1.


false. haslem made absolutely no effort to go for the ball whatsoever- none. what he did was a 'laimbeer special' and plays like that were the reason why they brought in the era of flagrant fouls.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

Mavros_01 said:


> Stephenson is fine so I kinda liked what Pittmam did!Messege sent and if their gonna suspend someone..better Pit than Haslem!


that was a psychotic, evil play pittman did there. truly disgusting and thuggish. running into a guy and jamming your elbow into another man's neck like that can seriously injure and even kill someone. inexcusable- he should have been suspended for much longer.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

clownskull said:


> that was a psychotic, evil play pittman did there. truly disgusting and thuggish. running into a guy and jamming your elbow into another man's neck like that can seriously injure and even kill someone. inexcusable- he should have been suspended for much longer.


Just leave these guys their forum. Argue it on the main playoff page. Its a madhouse in here as you'll see once they start replying to your posts.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cute. You're really bad at posting here without being incendiary.

We know Pittman's elbow was uncalled for and stupid. We've all admitted it. What are you talking about?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> Cute. You're really bad at posting here without being incendiary.
> 
> We know Pittman's elbow was uncalled for and stupid. We've all admitted it. What are you talking about?


He quoted a guy saying he's glad Pittman threw the elbow. You have a group of Miami fans on here who are running around saying the elbow was great, others trying to justify it because Lance Stephenson is a feelings hurter and deserved it. It makes the rest of you look bad, although I understand it has nothing to do with you or the good Miami posters around here.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Im surprised people are not saying he deserved it because he pushed a girl down stairs.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Knicks4life said:


> Im surprised people are not saying he deserved it because he pushed a girl down stairs.


Futuristixen said that already.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What if we, in general, correlate how representative a poster is of their fanbase with their grammar and spelling? Only fair.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> What if we, in general, correlate how representative a poster is of their fanbase with their grammar and spelling? Only fair.


If you'd like.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Meh, I'm glad Stevenson got his. Still think Pittman did something a little too much.

Anyway, nothing to see here.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

the Pacer team are all studio gangsters...So fake. They try to be the tough guys but like Bird said....They just come off soft.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Something about this team and Stevensons (Stephensons).


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Got a bad feeling.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

1988 said:


>


Nice. Sums up the series quite well. 

Welcome.


----------

